# Day Sailing SF Bay/Charter Sharing with Family with Toddler(s)



## brody (Dec 24, 2000)

Now that our daughter is 18 months, I am looking for sailors with similar aged kid(s) interested in jointly chartering a boat for daysails or weekends on the San Francisco Bay and if this works out, potentially doing a charter in the BVIs or elsewhere warm.


----------

